
New startup incubator in Cambridge, England - imgabe
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2009/08/13.html
======
icey
I know there is at least one reader here that works in Red Gate's offices...
maybe he can shed some light on how it is.

(I don't want to name names in case he's not interested in talking about it.)

------
anonymousDan
Sounds interesting, although I wonder how closely related a startup would have
to be to Red Gate's area of expertise. iirc they do databasey stuff?

------
mofey
too good to be true?

